# overclocking problem



## shadowm891 (Feb 1, 2008)

hello guys this my first time overclocking my pc so im not to sure if im doing somthin wrong or what the problem im haveing is i own a asus p5gc-mx/1333motherboard with a intel core2 duo e8400 processor and 3gb of kingstone pc5300 ddr ram and the problem im running into is when i go into the bios to do my settings and restart my pc i get this message after the frist boot up screen pass 

(reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key)


----------

